# Brown pudding looking vomit, no smell, new enzymes&probiotics-warning photo attached



## sadieshumom (May 16, 2013)

*Brown pudding looking vomit, no smell, new enzymes&probiotics-warning photo attached*

So last night when I got home from work around 6pm, Sadie started vomiting. First, it was after we played outside for a bit - a small amount of liquid chocolate brown goo with some whitish mucus and grass. She had played in the yard during the day, and she sometimes eats poop, so I had expected it to smell horrible. There was no smell, no chunks of poop. It was a darker brown color, but not black or red.

Then she had dinner. While I was in the shower about an hour later, my boyfriend let her outside because she started panicking to be let out (unusual). I went out to check on her and found what appeared to be lighter brownish-yellowish diarrhea (couldn't tell for sure since it was so dark outside, but it looked like a normal brown color poo, no blood). This also did not have a strong odor - smelled like the vomit pretty much, which was barely any smell at all and I can't really describe it, but it wasn't offensive and didn't smell like poop. She had had a completely normal poop that morning, and I found another smaller normal poop from the day (she probably ate the rest of it).

Then, she threw up a second time about an hour later - same liquid, a bit more than before, some regurgitated kibble still in whole form. I have no idea if she had vomited the rest of it up when she was outside - I didn't see it, but the yard is a decent size and I may have missed it. And, another hour later, she threw up again, no food chunks I could see, but same chocolatey brown liquid with no smell.

She would not go into her crate to sleep (unusual, but I didn't have a treat like normal since I didn't want to give her any more food) and actually wanted to sleep on her bed outside. I went down to check on her at 1am and she threw up again when she got up. Same stuff. She wanted to stay outside, so I let her.

She also appeared to be drinking a lot more water than usual during the day (her water dish was empty when I got home, and that never happens), but that seemed to taper off at night.

Other than the stomach issues, she is totally normal, playful, alert. She was very happy this morning and we went to doggie playcare. I fed her a small amount of food, so I'll see what they say when I pick her up.

Now, it's possible she could have gotten into something in the yard, but I have no idea what. Mushrooms maybe? She has never gotten sick from being outside before. The worse thing out there are the acorns, and I've been training her to stay away from them, which she has for the most part since her poop doesn't look like candy bars anymore. She has never thrown up like this before. Usually, it's just bile or clear liquid or acorns & grass. She has regurgitated food a couple times in the past, but only throws up once or twice at the most. Vets think she has a mild form of IBD.

The only other thing I can think of (other than someone threw a crapload of chocolate over the fence) is that the new Enzymes & Probiotics I'm giving her caused this. On Saturday, I switched over from Mercola to Nusentia probiotics and also started their Enzymes for the first time. Both are plant based since she has some food sensitivities. I haven't changed anything else in her diet. She also takes 1/8 Tylosin a day (since July) and 10 mg Famotidine. I also have been adding pineapple for fiber and to try to make her poop less tasty.

Has anyone ever experienced a reaction like this to enzymes? They said it may cause stomach upset/vomiting/diarrhea in some dogs when they purge toxins too quickly, but it had already been 3-4 days and I wasn't expecting so much puke.

Sorry for the graphic photo, but I thought it may help.

She has a vet appointment this afternoon, but I wanted to see if anyone else here had similar experiences so I can (hopefully) ease my worry a bit.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In my experience this kind of vomit usually means she is violently throwing up and it's coming up a long way...I forget the name of it. Midnite, my dog did that once and they gave him a shot to stop the vomiting.


----------



## sadieshumom (May 16, 2013)

Playcare told me she did really well today...she acted totally normal and didn't appear to get sick. Vet didn't feel anything weird in her stomach and advised me to stop the enzymes for a week to see if the issues persist and then start slowly again. Could have been too many changes with adding both the new probiotic and enzymes, or maybe she ate cat poop or something else and the enzyme mixture made it not smell bad. We had just done a fecal a couple weeks ago that was normal, so he said to watch her and bring her back tomorrow for tests if she continues to throw up and have diarrhea, but she just had a very good poop so I think we may be on the road to recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

